# Windows 2003 Server DHCP



## Atlantis (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo all,

habe mal ne frage, weiß zufällig jemand ob es Skripte gibt mit denen man einfach eine Art batch datei erstellt der nur einfach alle IP releases Anzeigt die gerade verwendet werden? Und diese IP dann automatisch anping? 

Oder weiß jemand ein ähnliche lösung wie ich das dann machen kann ohne das man großartig jede einzelne IP immer nachschauen muss welche benutzt wird im DHCP und ohne das ich jede einzeln anpingen muss? so das es alles automatisch geht?

Ich bedanken mich schon mal in vorraus für jede Antwort.

Viele grüße

Atlantis


----------



## Newser (2. März 2004)

*DHCP*

Versuche es mal mit dem Shareprogramm Look@Lan.Damit kannst Du alles sehen was so im Netzwerk rumkraucht!


Tschüss Thomas


----------

